# morel mushrooms



## stagger (Apr 3, 2013)

Normally I only find a few a year but this year ive only been looking 3 days and have found over a 100. I have cooked some fresh and now im trying my luck at dehydrating. I normally just fry or sauté them but now im wanting to try new recipe's. If anyone has some good ones please share.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

nice


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

This makes my mouth water!


----------



## Allen (Apr 27, 2013)

where? Tell me where????


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 17, 2013)

Looks really good...I have frozen them and then used them in cooking during the winter..such a nice treat when the snow is on the ground 

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

I miss those!!!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Eeew, mushrooms! Lol. Seriously, that is cool! How do they taste?


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Makes my mouth water just lookin at em!! I only managed to find about one mess of em... The weather this year wasnt ideal for the morels!! What kind of tree did you find most of your under?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Love shrooms !


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

I really like merell mushrooms but We have no luck finding them in our woods. Dehydrated mushrooms are really good especially if you cook them in your rice.


----------



## stagger (Apr 3, 2013)

I found a lot just walking creeks but I found over 30 walking some old abandoned railroad tracks they where under a dead elm with the bark just starting to fall off. I also find them under cedar. As far as taste lets put it this way my arms are covered with poison ivy and im about to head back out to the woods to spend the day looking for more


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

I wish I could find some  sadly I live in the high desert plains of Washington


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

I am going to try to go to Konawa and look this weekend.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I love looking for them as well as picking them with my mom....but I can't stand mushrooms. Won't eat them at all. My mom likes them scrambled into eggs and she's done them with a nice thick deer steak..... I have to leave her house when she does cook them, I really don't like the smell. 

The ones I started finding here a month ago were the darker ones, as far as where to find them.... my family has picked the same grounds since before I was born


----------



## animalfamily (Nov 23, 2012)

Yummy!! We just went the other day and found 2!!! 
Hey it was at least enough for a bite and they were awesome!!!
We usually focus on Elms and along the creek like stagger says.
I have never looked under cedars though........and we have tons of them here......see ya'll later I'm off to check out my Cedar trees........


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I love mushrooms, but I would be too afraid to harvest from the wild. I would be afraid I'd poison myself.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Morels are wonderful, just be careful you are not collecting any false morels!

I am actually going to try and cultivate a morel patch this year. I just ordered a kit from Easygrow Mushrooms. I have an area that I think would be perfect.


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Stacykins said:


> Morels are wonderful, just be careful you are not collecting any false morels!
> 
> I am actually going to try and cultivate a morel patch this year. I just ordered a kit from Easygrow Mushrooms. I have an area that I think would be perfect.


Thanks Stacykins for the link!! I just ordered a kit for my husband either for Father's Day if it gets here in time or his Bday in August. He is going to love it!! He looks every Spring on our property and along the field behind our house for morels but hasnt had any luck. This is perfect!!!


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

I just made some grilled morels that were heavenly. Melt 4 tablespoons butter with 2 tablespoons olive oil and mix into the mushrooms, then grill the mushrooms and some sliced crusty bread on a gas or charcoal grill. Eat mushrooms on toast until you can't eat no more!

Depending on the spacing of your grill grate, you may need to soak some skewers and grill them like shish kebabs, so as not to lose any.

I have also stuffed them with goat cheese before grilling.


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

Man, I wish ours were that light in color and thus easy to spot! Literally have to crawl on hands and knees to find them because they're exactly the same color as the forest floor!


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

FarmerInaDress said:


> I just made some grilled morels that were heavenly. Melt 4 tablespoons butter with 2 tablespoons olive oil and mix into the mushrooms, then grill the mushrooms and some sliced crusty bread on a gas or charcoal grill. Eat mushrooms on toast until you can't eat no more!
> 
> Depending on the spacing of your grill grate, you may need to soak some skewers and grill them like shish kebabs, so as not to lose any.
> 
> I have also stuffed them with goat cheese before grilling.


OHHHHHH MYYYYYYY GODDDDDDDD! Mouth watering!!!! :crazy:


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

I have never herd of this and I LOVE Mushrooms. 

I live close to the Guadalupe river in the Texas hill country does any one know if they grow around here?


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

aceofspades said:


> I have never herd of this and I LOVE Mushrooms.
> 
> I live close to the Guadalupe river in the Texas hill country does any one know if they grow around here?


They don't grow here .......it's more northern United States as far as I know.....we lived in Michigan and used to pick them there.


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

I think mushrooms need lots of moisture. I know around here for morels you want to have rain, then a couple nice warm days to make them pop up.


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

They are very prone to growing in recently burned areas as well. Always look where there has been a recent forest fire if you live in an area where they grow.


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

YEA I did a little resource and found out the texas hill country is the best place in the state to fined them looks like we're going hunting.

Apparently they like the limestone and the Guadalupe river.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

aceofspades said:


> YEA I did a little resource and found out the texas hill country is the best place in the state to fined them looks like we're going hunting.
> 
> Apparently they like the limestone and the Guadalupe river.


I'm so glad they grow down here!! I had no idea!!!


----------

